# محاولة فهم الثالوث القدوس من أمثلة  فى الحياة والطبيعة...



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2010)

*محاولة فهم الثالوث القدوس من أمثلة
 فى الحياة والطبيعة...*
لكى ما نقرب للأذهان موضوع التثليث والتوحيد ...
نطرح بعض التشبيهات التى تقرب لنا المعانى السامية.وهذه الأمثلة على سبيل التشبيه فقط. نقول ذلك لئلا يظن أحد أننا نستعير من الطبيعة والأشياء المادية ما يؤكد ويثبت صحة معتقنا المسيحى...

*(أ)بالنسبة للثالوث...*
نحن لا نقول ( 1 + 1+ 1) لأننا لو قلنا ذلك لكان الناتج ثلاثة . لكننا نقول ( 1x  1 x 1) فتكون النتيجة واحد صحيح. أليس هذا هو عين ما قاله السيد المسيح 
" أنا فى الآب , والآب فىّ " (يو 14 : 10).

*(ب) الإنسان ثالوث...*
أنت إنسان لك شخصية ... إذن لك ذات , لك كيان.
أنت إنسان عاقل... والعقل صفة يمتاز بها الإنسان عن الحيوان (والعقل ليس هو المخ).
أنت إنسان لك روح ... وإلاّ كنت لست حياً أو كنت جماداً. والروح عنصر الحياة موجود فى كل خلية من خلايا الجسم وعددها بالملايين.
وهكذا نرى أن : الذات + العقل + الروح = الإنسان.

*(ج) النار...*
النار لها ذات جوهرها النار. تتولد منها حرارة وينبثق منها نور . والثلاثة واحد. ولا يمكن توجد نار بلا حرارة أو نور (ضوء).

*(د) الشمس...*
قرص الشمس يمثل الأصل , الآب . أشعة الشمس تمثل الابن , مولودة من القرص . الحرارة تمثل الروح القدس , منبثقة من القرص.
فالشمس لها قرص يتجلى أمام عيوننا فى العلاء , وهو قرص لم ينزل إلى الأرض ولم يتمش فى شوارعها . ومع ذلك فهذا القرص النورانى الملتهب , يرسل نوره ليتمشى فى أرضنا ويضئ بيوتنا ويوقظ النائمين منا ومع هذا النور يرسل قرص الشمس حرارته لتقتل جراثيم الأمراض ولتدب الحياة فى الإنسان وفى النباتات وفى الحيوان.
إن الشمس واحدة , ولكنها تعرف بحرِها , وتعرف بنورها ... فهناك قرص الشمس .. ونور الشمس .. وحرارة الشمس ومع ذلك فالطبيعة تنادينا أن الشمس واحدة فى جوهرها.

*(هـ) الحياة العقلية...*
تتكون من ... أدراك + وجدان + نزوع . هذه الثلاثة تتمايز دون أن تنفصل ,
فالادراك للفهم , والوجدان للاحساس , والنزوع للحركة. لكن الثلاثة يشتركون معاً فى كل هذا...
+ فحين تحل مسألة حسابية يكون العبء على الادراك , لكن الوجدان والنزوع يعملان معه.
+ وحين نرسم لوحة طبيعية يكون العبء على الوجدان, لكن الادراك والنزوع يعملان معه.
+ وحينما نشترك فى مسابقة جرى , يكون العبء على النزوع, لكن الادراك والوجدان يعملان معه الثلاثة يتمايزون ولا ينفصلون.

عن كتاب:
كتابنا المقدس_بحث فى علوم وتاريخ الكتاب المقدس
للراهب القس ويصا الأنطونى.
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا ومميز
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا ومميز
> تسلم ايدك
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


أشكرك أستاذى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذا التوضيح والرب يباركك


----------



## my.savior (21 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل و مهم جداااا*
*ميرسى كتيير وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> شكرا على هذا التوضيح والرب يباركك


أشكرك أستاذى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2010)

my.savior قال:


> *موضوع جميل و مهم جداااا*
> *ميرسى كتيير وربنا يباركك*​


أشكرك أستاذتى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2010)

+ فحين تحل  مسألة حسابية يكون العبء على الادراك , لكن الوجدان والنزوع يعملان معه.
+ وحين نرسم لوحة طبيعية يكون العبء على الوجدان, لكن الادراك والنزوع  يعملان معه.
+ وحينما نشترك فى مسابقة جرى , يكون العبء على النزوع, لكن الادراك  والوجدان يعملان معه الثلاثة يتمايزون ولا ينفصلون.

تسبيه نبسط اخي ابو تربو

تشكر عليه 

جزيل الشكر الك

سلام الرب معك..


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> + فحين تحل  مسألة حسابية يكون العبء على الادراك , لكن الوجدان والنزوع يعملان معه.
> + وحين نرسم لوحة طبيعية يكون العبء على الوجدان, لكن الادراك والنزوع  يعملان معه.
> + وحينما نشترك فى مسابقة جرى , يكون العبء على النزوع, لكن الادراك  والوجدان يعملان معه الثلاثة يتمايزون ولا ينفصلون.
> 
> ...


أشكرك مشرفنا المبارك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------

